# My beloved Gabriel



## Rho (Jul 27, 2013)

I had to help him across the rainbow bridge last Wednesday, and that was, bar none, the hardest thing I've ever done  He was 20 years old, and I found him as a starved, bug eyed scrap screaming at the top of his lungs outside my student housing. He lived as a contraband item with me for almost two years lol, then three states and about six different homes. He loved the great outdoors and caused his mommy many mini-heart attacks because he still thought he was a "man about town" even though that was taken care of many, many years ago! (when he was about six months old to be exact!)

I laid him to rest in his backyard, and have a tiny kitty monument with his picture. I miss him so much, but I adopted three little rowdy boys at the beginning of the week! They'll never replace Gabriel (babycat) but they needed homes and I have a lot of kitty love left to give:heart


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sounds like he had a very long, happy life with you. I'm glad you have some babies to keep you company. Kittens can definitely keep your mind off things!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss! I am glad you have found new furbabies to shower your affections on! I always adopt soon after I lose one because there are just SO many that need safe, loving homes. I have so much love to give I never want to limit it. It's wonderful that Gabriel lived such a long blessed life with you! I hope he is sitting on his namesake, s lap right now purring!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

A sweet story of a cat and person adopting each other for life. Condolences on your loss of your Gabriel. I saw your photo of him in the other thread - handsome cat.

And good luck on your three 3-month olds. They should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

RIP, Gabriel. 
I hope the new kittens help ease the pain but we all know "baby-cat" will never be replaced in your heart!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a long and happy life he had. He was lucky that he had you - and that you didn't get kicked out of student housing! I hope the new little ones will fill a little bit of the void.


----------

